# My first try with DSLR



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

I got myself a new Sony A300 DSLR for christmas present, and have been practising for a couple of days now how to use it. Here are the best shots I've got for now. Feel free criticize and comment.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Some nice pics there :thumb:

The first one confuses me - is that taken under a bridge or something (the dark area along the top left and centre)? 

The 4th one would have been better with a smaller aperture so that the background was in focus too - or at least less out of focus.


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks, the dark area on the top left corner of the first pic is the shadow of the actual bridge, and I'm standing on the boardwalk.


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

I like the last two most. IMO you have a good eye - much better than most get out of a SLR after a few days.

Keep shooting


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

few nice pics there mate!

keep them coming


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice work, particularly like the old cart wheels and the last photo of the boat. Looking through those is making me feel flipping cold mind  Your car is looking spot on too... :thumb:


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Cart wheels and the boat are the best, although cart wheels is my favourite.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I like the last shot. I really like night scenes


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Really good selection, as has been said, you have an eye for a good shot:thumb:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jamezm (May 21, 2008)

I keep meaning to get into photography skills but it never happens. Some cracking phots there pal, keep it up and you can only improve  

Rgds,

Mitch


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

HJW said:


> Feel free criticize and comment.


Hope you dont mind but i had a little play with a couple.
Last shot is awesome for a 'practice' shot :thumb:

I felt a tighter crop suited this one better.









Also felt that this one looked good with an antique look to it.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

wow they look great snoop!!!!


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone! Snoop, feel free to play, I don't mind :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

How are you finding the 300? I had one for christmas too and i love it


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

Pandy said:


> How are you finding the 300? I had one for christmas too and i love it


I really like it too. For me it was choice between Nikon, Canon and Sony, and Sony feels best in my hand as it is slightly bigger than Canon and Nikon equivalent, and I also find usability better.


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

LOL, I calibrated my monitor and realized that I had photoshopped those pictures completely wrong :wall:

Especially the first picture looks like a greyscale to me now, and the last two are way too bright.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... I saw Silu today and now I understand. I'd want to do that with the cam on the floor, with as wide a lens as possible, to encourage the "light path". 

Bret


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

Had a little play today


----------

